# natural remedies for skin allergies?



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know what's up, but lately Onyx has been having major skin issues. I know for a fact she's allergic to flea bites and when she gets fleas, she gets brown, flakey, crusty spots everywhere that she gets bitten.

Lately though, her muzzle, eyebrows, and paws become very red and puffy randomly. It drives her crazy and sometimes she breaks the skin from itching all night. We've already ruled out things like mange so my last thought is allergies. I don't know what causes this, it just happens randomly every few days but the itching lasts 24/7. I've noticed sometimes her skin is really heated too. I've already tried bathing her in a natural oatmeal shampoo but that did nothing. I really can't take her to the vet again for allergy testing since I already wasted money on three useless vet visits.

I've owned her since she was 8 weeks old and she's about to be 5 years and not once have I seen this reaction in her. Can allergies just pop up like this? Nothing in the home has changed like soaps, food, detergents, no plants in the house, etc. Sometimes when I take her out, she sneezes a bit when she keeps her muzzle down in the grass. Are there any natural ways to help her constant itching skin and possible allergy reaction without meds? I try to avoid medicating her at all costs. Her skin is really looking messed up and she's exhausted from the constant itching.

Please forgive me for my lengthy post.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you feed her?

Amazon.com: Keratolux Shampoo 16oz: Pet Supplies

That shampoo can help normalize irritated skin...but if there is an underlying issue causing it its best to address that as well...


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

She is fed a prey model raw diet. All of the meat she is currently on, she's been on for quite a while so I'm pretty sure it isn't any of the meat sources. I'm at a loss for what could be causing this


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

it could be environment? how long has she been on raw?


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

She's been on raw since about the end of December 2011.

The only thing I can think of is environment, maybe all the grass and what not? I don't know, I've never had this happen :dontknow:

I know my sister's allergies are really bad right now lol!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I think it could be the grass you mentioned sneezing.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Non scented baby wipes help when she's been outside. She may have a skin yeast infection from the sounds of it, so Ketoconizole shampoo helps that. Benedryl helps to calm the itching. There may be an underlying cause such as a UTI or something else going on causing the irritation. If it's environmental, the shampoo, baby wipes & Benedryl will help to ease her. I also use Zirtec, but as your vet first.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

This is how Amberleah was. It was her food. She is now eating ZP and she get supplements to make her system stronger. Make sure no Grains or artificial ingredients in ether food or treats. Also she can not have Bully bones. She has been doing this now for 2 months and doing great. Oh Even made her Vulva huge.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Get her some Animals Apawthcary OL- Immune.


----------

